# Job opportunities for foreigners in Sydney or Melbourne?



## durmus (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me if Sydney and Melbourne have good job opportunities for foreigners (Scandinavians) and do companies tend to be interested in qualified foreigners or do they usually favor local candidates? I am an MBA graduate from Finland seeking possible career opportunities in Australia.

Thanks!


----------



## .283930 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi, another fellow Finn here. I am quite unsure about Business Administration but I based on my personal experience in the field of logistics (with a engineering background) I can say that I had no trouble landing a good, stable job. However, have worked for only one employer during my years here and the company itself happens to be a multinational Scandinavian company.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

durmus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone tell me if Sydney and Melbourne have good job opportunities for foreigners (Scandinavians) and do companies tend to be interested in qualified foreigners or do they usually favor local candidates? I am an MBA graduate from Finland seeking possible career opportunities in Australia.
> 
> Thanks!


It varies from one company to another & also it depends on the hiring manager and the field you are in.

There are companies that prefer local experience as they want the new candidate to fit in easily with other employees at their organisation.

But other companies actually hire candidates who just arrived from overseas.

For certain jobs such as sales & marketing, many companies prefer local experience as they want the candidate to already have a network of existing clients.

To increase your chances, have a resume that matches with local resumes & always highlight all special skills & achievements in your resume.

You can increase your chances by taking up local volunteer work, enrolling in a local course/ certificate and adding these to your resume.


----------

